# Aquariums at school



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

If anyone is interested, I found these videos on youtube. The first one is my physics teacher, who runs the aquariums in my school, talking about saving the reefs. The second one is about the saltwater aquariums in my school. The second one is actually 3 years old so a lot of things have changed. For example, I believe most of the aquariums shown in the video were traded for 300 gallon tanks. There are also more tanks throughout the school. We will be breeding more clownfish and Bengaii Cardinals too. And we are currently setting up a 670 gallon tank.

http://youtu.be/1Ore3qZ0mZA

http://youtu.be/Mr0kv-lUO1E


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I also found this website which shows the aquariums at my school, more up to date. There are also other schools on the website.

http://reefconservationsociety.org/williamsport.html


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

That is sooo cool! What a great teacher...If everyone had just one teacher with such a passion to teach, any subject, how would that change our world? I am a teacher, and one thing I know for sure about teaching is that if you share your passion for a subject, students learn more about it than they would from a million books and tests. kudos to that teacher, and kudos to your school for supporting him!


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ya, I'm really glad we have teachers like that at my school. He teaches physics and I think his wife teaches chemistry or calculus or both. I'm also glad that we have a lot of programs like the aquarium program because our school has a bad reputation just for the few idiots who can't behave. I used to hear so many bad things about my school but since I've been there I loved everything about it.


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow Kirrie, what a great teacher, and an amazing program. I hope you are taking advantage of these opportunities, they don't come along often, and if you ever wanted to do a setup like the one you have available to you at school....you would have to spend thousands and thousand of dollars, dive in and learn all you can, you will thank yourself for it later in life.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I try my best to take advantage of the aquarium program at my school but I'm usually busy with homework, ironically from my physics class. But I try to stay after school when I can to help out on Thursday's. So far all of the tanks in our school are saltwater but I'm kind of hoping we make the new 670 gallon a freshwater tank so I can have all the fish I can't keep in my own tank haha.


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

well maybe you can talk with that teacher, and convince him that not only are our reefs in danger, but our local fresh water environments are in just as much danger, if not more. Global warming, pollution, pesticides, and of course invasive species are just a few of the dangers. A nice tank of local species would be great...blue gills, pumpkin seeds, crappie, ect....being a school I'm sure you would be able to get permission to keep locals....well in any case stay involved, and keep those grades up!


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ya, he did ask for ideas. The last things we talked about were either a predator tank or a tank with fish that show our school colors, red, white and black. And as for keeping my grades up. I have straight A's except for in Physics which I currently have a C in. It's just not my class :/


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Great grades Kirrie! keep up the good work, and as far as that tank is concerned, from the little you have shown us of that teacher, I'm confident that what ever you guys decide to do with it it will be awesome to see, as well as a learning adventure.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ya Im really excited about it! I need to do some extra homework one night so I can free up a Thursday and stay to help out.


----------

